# Sicherheitslücke: Fremde hatten Zugriff in Google Docs



## Newsfeed (9 März 2009)

*Sicherheitslücke: Fremde hatten Zugriff in Google Docs*[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Google hat ein ernstes Problem in seiner Online-Textverarbeitung Google Docs beseitigt. Zeitweise hatten bestimmte Nutzer Zugriff auf fremde Dokumente.[/SIZE]














Weiterlesen...


----------

